# HEY!!! doeboy!!!



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

It's here ~ I touched it!!!

It looks HOT!!!!

 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *It's here ~ I touched it!!!
> 
> It looks HOT!!!!
> 
> ...


:yikes:  WOOHOO!!!!

Thanks Jon for the update!

Can't wait for the weekend! hehee :bigpimp:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Oops.... forgot to ask....

is there a chance it would be ready for a Saturday delivery? :angel:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

doeboy said:


> *Oops.... forgot to ask....
> 
> is there a chance it would be ready for a Saturday delivery?*




:thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> :thumbup: *


Schweet! Thanks Jon! You guys rock! :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey Jon! Buddy! 

Got a few extra minutes to take some quick snapshots to tide me over till tomorrow?? hahaa :angel:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I do, but I've got a small problem...

I can't upload from the office, and I'm leaving straight from
work to LAX, and therefore, won't be able to post them... 

I'm really sorry...

It'll be like childbirth without the ultrasound tomorrow!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *I do, but I've got a small problem...
> 
> I can't upload from the office, and I'm leaving straight from
> work to LAX, and therefore, won't be able to post them...
> ...


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

No worries Jon... Does that mean you're not gonna be around tomorrow?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

doeboy said:


> *:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> No worries Jon... Does that mean you're not gonna be around tomorrow? *


I will be here!

My wife and kids stayed in Norway an extra week,
and I'm picking the up at the airport tonight...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *I will be here!
> 
> My wife and kids stayed in Norway an extra week,
> and I'm picking the up at the airport tonight... *


I see... well have a safe drive down there... traffic on that stretch of the 405 you will probably wander through has gotta be a bear around that time I'm guessing... :dunno:

See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Btw, I was just checking out your car again;
the anthracite headliner looks great, and it does
really have leatherette sport seat with lumbar!!!

:thumbup: 

 

Who loves you Baby???????????????????


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Btw, I was just checking out your car again;
> the anthracite headliner looks great, and it does
> really have leatherette sport seat with lumbar!!!
> 
> ...


Awesome! Can't wait to see it! :thumbup:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Please take lots of pic of headliner. Would like to see how it looks.
TIA


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *the anthracite headliner looks great*


:thumbup: :thumbup:

(very jealous...  :eeps:   )


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

With that headliner it should look almost exactly like a M3 inside.  

I'm his ride up tomorrow, and I just cleared out my cam's CF card. :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *With that headliner it should look almost exactly like a M3 inside.
> 
> I'm his ride up tomorrow, and I just cleared out my cam's CF card. :thumbup: *


:thumbup: hehe...

Those of you who are gonna be at the Techsession 5.0 will get to see it in person as well...


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

I was wondering why Kaz was driving up to Santa Barbara.


----------

